# Cougar Wrist Shot



## lobanow (Nov 6, 2006)

Someone have a wrist shot of the cougar or cougar II? Really want to see the size of the piece.

Thanks!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi, it's an RLT, but the same case as the Cougar.

PG's Pic.










If you need an actual Cougar wrist shot I can do one at the weekend when I have some light.

Mike


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

My wrists are 6 3/4" around so not massive, I've put the 11 back on it's bracelet now, it seems to sit better on the wrist.


----------

